# Just like Cheatin? Introduces SONAR FISHING MAPS



## jugislandrelic (Oct 9, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Just like Cheatin?*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"> *<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial Narrow'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Introduces*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"> *<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">SONAR FISHING MAPS*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><H1 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'"> "Maps made to see the bottom"<o></o></H1><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 5pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Finally, maps that show you the bottom and GPS locations just by moving the cursor over the maps. Our maps can be displayed in 3 different ways: Bathymetric, Slope Shader and Mosaic. You can zoom in, mark, display and print locations as well as distances between points on the map. Our maps will allow you to easily locate the major ledges, reefs and ridges or you can study the map to discover small overlooked spots. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 5pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">We offer great prices with discounts for purchasing more than one map. As an added bonus, we are offering an additional 10% discount to all PFF members. To receive your discount, just type <SPAN style="COLOR: red">FSPORT in the coupon code box above the total at checkout.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Check out our maps at http://www.justlikecheating.com/


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like I won the christmas giveaway. Thanks!!!!! I cant wait to try out the product.


----------

